# Red Bull Snow Bikes



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe this has been posted before.  I had not seen this before this morning.  I'm not an ATV / Snowmobile / Motorcross type person, but man this looks like so much fun.







If this catches on, I'm sure it will piss off a lot of BC skiers.  Probably result in a lot more Avy deaths as well.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 16, 2015)

They have been around for 5-6 years.  Not very popular here on the East coast were it is mostly trail riding, but used more off trail out west.


----------



## BillyOats (Jan 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe this informative Winsol review has been posted before. I had not seen this before this morning. I'm not an ATV / Snowmobile / Motorcross type person, but man this looks like so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This thing looks like a death trap. Would love to have a go on one though.


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 15, 2016)

Death trap?? looks like a blast


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 15, 2016)

I think you can count on it catching on. Looks way more fun than a snowmobile.


----------



## SmithBarrett (Sep 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe this has been posted before.  I had not seen this before this morning.  I'm not an ATV / Snowmobile / Motorcross type person, but man this looks like so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow! Amazing these guys have truly amazing skills


----------



## pushpendra68 (Feb 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe this has been posted before.  I had not seen this before this morning.  I'm not an ATV / Snowmobile / Motorcross type person, but man this looks like so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is really amazing


----------



## GeromeD (Sep 25, 2017)

I need to admit that you can call it: amazing, awesome, spectacular or whatever but in the end it's just another noisy intruder. When someone goes skiing takes the whole package nature-action-sports-serenity of the mountain etc. I don't want to sound like a racist but these snow bikes are a symbol of the city-industrial world one escapes by moving up to the mountains...
At least I hope that they will be given limited slopes for action and ofcourse not a free off-pist pass.. 
Snowmobils have already been a threat for skiers ans snowboarders. I don't think that what we miss up there is loony teenagers with unlimited horsepower at their disposal..
Phenq avis


----------



## gorge83 (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow! Looks like a fun snow bike.


----------



## AlexKay (Nov 21, 2017)

In my opinion these powerful machines can prove to be really dangerous when driven by amateurs or teens...anyway, I don't want to sound like a grandpa..time will prove us wrong or right...hopefuly without casualties. Vinaigre de Cidre/


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2017)

Lot's of homemade food in this thread...


----------



## aristide93 (Feb 7, 2018)

Great video. I have already posted it in my blog too.


----------



## lexenluis (Jun 25, 2018)

gorge83 said:


> Wow! Looks like a fun snow bike. "Anavar"


Yes It's really Looks like a fun snow bike.


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Oct 28, 2020)

It looks very cool, I just can't imagine what emotions it is. I love extreme sports, and this is my dream. Thanks for the idea, I think I'll try something similar in the near future.


----------

